# Nikon F5 Mirror lock-up fault?



## stevec1234 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello forum, I'm Steve a new member.

I purchased a second hand Nikon F% described as in perfect working order from a well known internet auction site.  After I pressed the shutter release once the mirror locked up but did not return to the open position.  The mirror lock up lever located to the right as the camera faces away from you, is not in the locked position and moving this does not do anything.  I restored the factory settings on the computer and tinkered around with it but I cannot get the mirror to unlock.

Steve


----------



## Sideburns (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks like the person running the auction forgot to send you the key to unlock it.......lol.

Sorry, just trying to lighten the mood.

Seems you got ripped off...


----------



## stevec1234 (Sep 19, 2007)

I think your right, I will launch a despute with the auction site for the guy that sold it in 'perfect working order'!

Steve


----------



## PNA (Sep 19, 2007)

I just tried mirror-up with my F3......Take out the battery pack and it should reset.

Good luck...........


----------



## fmw (Sep 20, 2007)

Or put batteries in the camera if it doesn't have fresh ones.


----------



## airgunr (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd also suggest a fresh set of batteries to start with.  Otherwise it may have a problem.


----------



## stevec1234 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi guys.

They are fresh all the batteries (Duracell Pro Cell).  I took them out the fault is still there.  I noticed alot of scuffs around that catch (mirror lock up).  I will lodge a dispute as the seller still has not got back to me.  There is no way he ran a whole film through the camera before he sent it to check as it locked on the first shutter release depress.  
Steve


----------

